# Do you believe dogs have souls?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you believe dogs or other animals like cats have souls? I do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that is not a black and white question. I believe that all life 'energy' is connected and interdependent. I firmly believe there is more than just this life. If that is the case, then yes, animals have souls. 

However, I'm not terribly interested in meeting all the flies, spiders and various insects I've squished over the years!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I would be in BIG trouble with the spider spirits. Seriously-excellent question that may turn into a religious debate! Jax08 put it very well. I do believe we see those in our lives again after we die.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Gosh ... I sure hope so, I'd love to be surrounded at the end of days not only by my GSD's, but all of my animals who have gone on ahead !!! :hug:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with you both as well. I believe we get to see our loved ones again when we die, which absolutely includes our dogs.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I plan to go to heaven when I die, and it would not be heaven without my pets...I want to go where they go.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

patti said:


> I plan to go to heaven when I die, and *it would not be heaven without my pets...I want to go where they go*.


I may not be religious but if there is a place animals go to when they pass away then I want to go there too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You can look into your pet's eyes and know they have a soul. I seriously pray that I never have to look into any of the eight eyes a spider has to see if it has a soul. But I think I'll pretend they don't.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe dogs and pets have souls as long as on earth they are loved and accepted into ones family.

If not then they must return to earth until they find someone to love and to love them and only then they may spend eternity with them...

All of my dogs and my parents have contacted me in a dream about a month after they have passed!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree they do have a soul, as I belive that all living things do.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I KNOW my dog has a soul. My horse has a soul too. My bird was evil. The rabbit and guinea pigs are questionable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep. I think I see Max & Simba every now and then.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

For me it's impossible to look into a dog's eyes and not see a soul, they just have such substance to them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> Do you believe dogs or other animals like cats have souls? I do.


Dogs yes, cats maybe! Never looked into a cats eyes so these are unknown!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I KNOW my dog has a soul. My horse has a soul too. My bird was evil. The rabbit and guinea pigs are questionable.


 :rofl:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Snopes has shown this didn't really happen but it's still pretty funny.
Two churches use their street signs to argue about whether or not dogs go to heaven. 

snopes.com: All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with Vom Black. Sometimes when I look into their eyes they seem to have the souls of so many before them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

who really knows?



GSD Fan said:


> Do you believe dogs or other animals like cats have souls? I do.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If dogs don't have souls, how can you explain the movie "All Dogs go to Heaven"?


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

"all dogs go to heaven"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Snopes has shown this didn't really happen but it's still pretty funny.
> Two churches use their street signs to argue about whether or not dogs go to heaven.
> 
> snopes.com: All Dogs Go to Heaven


 
haha thats hilarious.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think that is not a black and white question. I believe that all life 'energy' is connected and interdependent. I firmly believe there is more than just this life. If that is the case, then yes, animals have souls.




:thumbup:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad told me that when a dog passes they go to Sirius Star(The dog star) and horses go to Pegasus star. I have been told by people that there is heaven made espcially for animals.

So yeah I think all dogs go to heaven. And they like to come back and tease us.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Snopes has shown this didn't really happen but it's still pretty funny.
> Two churches use their street signs to argue about whether or not dogs go to heaven.
> 
> snopes.com: All Dogs Go to Heaven


 

That is hysterical!!!! And they spelled Catholicism wrong, lol. 

Yes, I believe dogs have souls and go to Heaven.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Of course they do. It shouldn't even be a quesiton of do they...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think they do. 

They are certainly individuals. They certainly love and for relationships. They certainly mourn when they lose a companion. 

Dogs DESERVE an afterlife more than many people do.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe that any animal who is able to show emotion has a soul. I'm not sure about other animals but they might.

I like to read books about people's experiences with the afterlife, or people who are psychic mediums. It's really interesting and comforting, and all of them claim that animals are in heaven.

I have read in these books that dogs only have one chance at life, and can't reincarnate. Nobody knows for sure, but if this were the case, what about the pets who lived alone? It makes me sad to think about that, but makes me happy knowing my puppies have a good life and are loved.


----------



## Iletthedogout (Aug 30, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Do you believe dogs or other animals like cats have souls? I do.


if so does that change the way we treat, train or own them?


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not a believer in the after life and all of that


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was told by a priest, that Heaven is just as much a state of being as it is a place, if I need my dog there with me in Heaven to be fully happy, he will be there. 

God told us to take care of the earth and the animals in it. I dont think he would have made animals become so "helpful" to us if they didnt have souls (service dogs etc). I believe they have souls, not to the degree we as humans do however. I agree with so many of you that to look into the eyes and not see a soul is impossible.


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

HayesEquineArt said:


> I'm not a believer in the after life and all of that


Same here :thumbup:

And yes, i realize my quote has "soul" in it, but i like the metaphorical aspect of having a soul


----------



## Stacey650 (May 24, 2011)

I have no doubt that animals have souls. All my dogs will meet me in Heaven.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

RadarsShadow said:


> I agree they do have a soul, as I belive that all living things do.


what about fungi?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I do believe in the afterlife but I do not believe that dogs have souls. I love my dogs but I think that when they die, I will never see them again.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Define "soul"


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Catu said:


> Define "soul"


your inner life force that goes to heaven when you die, along with all the spiders, cats, hippos, gerbils, etc,....apparently.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> what about fungi?


Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

RazinKain said:


> your inner life force that goes to heaven when you die, along with all the spiders, cats, hippos, gerbils, etc,....apparently.


If you don't believe in after life... you still have a soul?

And I know why you want fungi to go to heaven: If there is fungi, there is yeast... if there is yeast, there is beer!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

RazinKain said:


> what about fungi?


I'm pretty sure they meant conscious beings and weren't implying fungus had a soul.


Me, I'm skeptical about the whole thing. But if humans have souls, I don't see why animals don't. They have thought and emotion, just like us. We are simply able to have more complex thought.

And if one day I decide I believe the whole thing and am 'SAVED' and Heaven does indeed exist, it would be a **** without my animals. 

But honestly, if such things are true - I honestly think we're incompetent to even discuss it.. much less debate and get a grasp on it and understand it. lol


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Catu said:


> And I know why you want fungi to go to heaven: If there is fungi, there is yeast... if there is yeast, there is beer!!


LOL! So beer and yogurt will both be found in heaven I guess?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Then we will have to assume that barley and cows go to heaven too, along with the spiders, the hippos, the gerbils... what a party!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Catu said:


> Then we will have to assume that barley and cows go to heaven too, along with the spiders, the hippos, the gerbils... what a party!


Don't forget the fungi, and the beer.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL! So beer and yogurt will both be found in heaven I guess?


Well, if they're gonna let spiders in, they had better have some frosty beverage as well.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

There aren't the spiders the ones that worry me, but mosquitoes... if mosquitoes go to heaven then there is no justice even there.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

well, if you're explaining the death of pet to a 4 year old, then you bet they do, and will be waiting at the bridge to boot.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We are all Gods creatures, therefor we all should have souls that can go to heaven. What god would it be if he/she denies entry into heaven, to his creatures.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

My thoughts, Mrs. K.

That is no kind or merciful being, if it denies eternal peace to it's other creations - who generally suffer in this life much, much more than humans and I'd think deserve Heaven more than we do.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Loaded question.
Souls are a religious concept. I don't think PEOPLE have souls, why would I think dogs do?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> Loaded question.
> Souls are a religious concept. I don't think PEOPLE have souls, why would I think dogs do?


Because if you believed, you too could have your soul go to heaven along with the rest of us, and we would share our beer...or spiders.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

It gives me comfort to think animals do, but I guess souls to me is part of the natural energy of the universe and nature...we and they are all interconnected in some way. At least that's the way I like to think of it?! :wub:


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Because if you believed, you too could have your soul go to heaven along with the rest of us, and we would share our beer...or spiders.


agreed


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Because if you believed, you too could have your soul go to heaven along with the rest of us, and we would share our beer...or spiders.


While millions of souls burned in **** for all eternity?
I don't think I'd be very content in heaven knowing that people were suffering elsewhere, just for "failing to believe".


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> We are all Gods creatures, therefor we all should have souls that can go to heaven. What god would it be if he/she denies entry into heaven, to his creatures.


very well put, i agree


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's try not to turn this into a conversion thread and respect what others believe (or don't believe).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I asked a priest once if dogs had souls. He gave me a very detailed faith-based explanation as to why they don't. Was a long time ago so I can't remember the reason, just the answer.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> If you don't believe in after life... you still have a soul?
> 
> And I know why you want fungi to go to heaven: If there is fungi, there is yeast... if there is yeast, there is beer!!


Just because you don't believe in something doesn't mean it isn't true. yikes, 3 negatives in one sentence ...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If dogs don't have souls then they surely have the next best thing. I can tell whenever I look into his deep brown eyes and he looks right back at me. there is definitely something there. Whether we call it a "soul" probably has a lot to do with one's religious beliefs (or lack of); but there is absolutely something there!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't say that if I don't believe, it doesn't exist, I only ask that if there is a matter of faith, then if I don't believe, it is possible than I have no soul. But i am with SchDDR, it implies a religion concept and I could well say that something as a soul doesn't exist, animal or human, it is my belief. Now if we start to discuss if animals have conscience... Ah! That is a much more interesting question that mix philosophy and science!!

If a pet dies and I have to explain it to my niece I would say the pet went to heaven. First because my SIL is catholic and I respect how she wants to rise her daughter, but mainly for the same reason I tell her Santa Claus exist. She will have plenty of time later in her life to decide what is true and what is not, now she is happy convinced that the forest behind my house is the home of the fairies.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely!! 

I have a connection with Onyx that is beyond just being a dog. I knew and loved him in a past life and our souls found each other in this life. We have a bond like no other. I can't even describe it. 

we all have souls, we just come back as something new when we die. The people who agree with this means your an old wise soul. Those who don't agree or think I am plain nuts are young souls and haven't yet to experience life. 

You know it when you feel it. It's like meeting your human soul mate. :wub:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread...
I may be nuts...but I think some do and some don't. 
JMO. For example, alot of puppy mill pups just don't seem like it's there. Maybe a higher up saving the souls from the agony. Maybe they take off when things are unbearable, IDK. my observations. 
Never met a GSD that I would say didn't. Or a Greyhound. (in any situation. Maybe I'm undecided...LOL!)
Anyway...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think every living creature has a consciousness and energy. If that is what a "soul" is then yes, I believe they do.


----------



## AzkabanvomReidenbreek (Aug 6, 2011)

Of course they do! they are God's creation, and certainly all dogs go to heaven.:apple:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not really sure on this one. I'm inclined to say no, but also inclined to hope yes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

If heaven is perfect our dogs would have to be there and I really want to play w/ a tiger(when Im not food). My vote is of course yes


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe they have souls. When my German Shepherd Kellie, died....I looked into her eyes that day, whilst she was alive.....and then later on that day, when she was back at home with me having passed on....I looked into her eyes again, and said to myself..."How could she NOT have had a soul"?...for 8 years these eyes blinked life to me every waking moment!...now they are lifeless....I knew then that her soul was still alive, just not in her body anymore.


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

The bible never address this issue. But, who are we to say they do not. They are his creation. Anyone who has a dog can tell you they do. I am not sure how you can really get to know and love a dog, then make the statement that they do not have a soul. My dog, Bailey, has more of a soul then most people I know. He wakes up with a simile, gripes when he is mad, grumbles when you tell him he is in trouble, comforts my girlfriend when she is upset over something, has a heart of forgiveness like a child, and just wants to be loved. He is a puppy mill dog that has tought me patients, love, and so much more then I could ever tell you. I can look into his eyes and see the love that he feels. Sure, you could argue that its instinst, conditioning, or something along that line. But, here is the real question you would need to answer, what kind of loving God would create an animal with such a wide scale of emotions, feeling, and intelligents and not given him a soul.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

If you look at energy and life ,animals have a life energy where does it go when they die.? I have always been taught that in heaven you will get to see all those who you lost over the years . I guess I just believe my dogs will be waiting. Daisy's getting older really made me think about that.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Heaven would be miserable without my departed pets. Not heaven at all. It's supposed to be a place of joy and happiness - how could that be possible without your lost loved ones - humans AND animals?

That's my reasoning. I don't think a scientific understanding of a dog's psychology and inner workings can fully explain a dog's wide range of emotional capacity, behaviors, and their ability to communicate with us.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Dogs have souls

Many humans don't


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Dogs have souls
> 
> Many humans don't


On that note, a story I read:

 Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owner, his wife, and their little boy were all very attached to Belker and they were hoping for a miracle. I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home. 
As we made arrangements, the owners told me they thought it would be good for the four-year-old boy to observe the procedure. They felt he could learn something from the experience. 
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. The little boy seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. 
Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. 
We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. 
The little boy, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why." 
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, "Everybody is born so that they can learn how to live a good life - like loving everybody and being nice, right?" The four-year- old continued, "Well, animals already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long." 



Source: http://www.all-creatures.org/stories/whydogs.html

I don't know if there's a grain of truth in that or not, of course (I kind of doubt it), but there's still an interesting point to be made in it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I believed in Santa Claus and found out he is a myth. I believed in the Easter Bunny...
And I believed in Heaven.
Different strokes for different folks. Everybody has a right to believe in
whatever makes sense to him/her. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I have not read the whole thread.

1) Yes, I do believe they have a soul, as does everything else on this earth.
2) I believe in more than one life and a form of reincarnation
3) Not everyone believes in heave or god, I have many deities.
4) Souls are not excluded to just one religion or culture.


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Draugr said:


> On that note, a story I read:
> 
> 
> The little boy, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."
> ...


 
I do not think you could of said it better. A four year old child is still at the age of innocence. They see things very simply, with out the clouds of doubt and hardness of heart that comes with age. In a time like that, he saw the grace in the situation.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> I think that is not a black and white question. I believe that all life 'energy' is connected and interdependent. I firmly believe there is more than just this life. If that is the case, then yes, animals have souls.
> 
> However, I'm not terribly interested in meeting all the flies, spiders and various insects I've squished over the years!


 Me neither - I'm hoping there is a special section of heaven just for them - and we aren't required to socialize. I totally agree about the energy interconnection BTW, and checked "yes" to animals having souls........

Mark Twain thought our canines might actually have the edge when it came to the Pearly Gates (quote) "Heaven goes by favor; if it went by merit you would stay out and your dog would go in." 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

If all animals have souls, there's gonna be a lot of really angry squirrls waiting to get a piece of me - hopefully all the dogs I've saved will rally to my defence & keep 'em at bay !!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I do not believe that animals have souls. But I believe that I will go to Heaven when I die and when I get there I will be surrounded by everything that I loved which will include every animal I have owned that passed before me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Draugr, that's an awesome story 

I believe they have souls. Those eyes aren't empty. They aren't here by accident. They're here for us. If you truly love a dog, it's a deep, deep thing. It surely cannot and does not end when the physical body does. I refuse to believe that. 

I believe in God and God knows what I love and therefore! God would not allow it to be that I don't see my babies - who make me happier than most the humans in my life - again after life takes them away. For that matter, I shall again see my two bunnies, my parakeet and my lovebird!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I definitely believe that dogs have a soul (ability to think, emotional expressions, etc). The energy that makes up the soul is life. Life comes from God, the source of life and is meant to return to him after passing on. However, some don't by choice. I expect to see my dogs and cat again after I pass on.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't necessarily believe in the traditional Judeo-Christian concept of "Heaven". I do believe there is something greater than us that cannot be defined or explained. I believe that we do go on and I believe that animals go on as well. If it is a "soul" as we try to define it then I would have to agree that dogs would certainly deserve to have one before humans would.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DukeJazz said:


> If all animals have souls, there's gonna be a lot of really angry squirrls waiting to get a piece of me - hopefully all the dogs I've saved will rally to my defence & keep 'em at bay !!!


:laugh::laugh: Don't worry Mike, I think forgiveness is a prerequisite for getting into Heaven - you should be safe. Should be.........
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

